# 2 Adults Arrested After Injuring Toddler with Wrestling Moves



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Another reason that I'm sometimes embarassed to be a wrestling fan:

http://www.wsaz.com/news/headlines/96193449.html


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U shouldnt b embarrassed to b a wrestling fan, this are 2 idiots they deserved to b in jail. They have to b so stupid to do something like this to a kid


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Claudia said:


> U shouldnt b embarrassed to b a wrestling fan, this are 2 idiots they deserved to b in jail. They have to b so stupid to do something like this to a kid


Yeah I know but usually these type of incidents lead to the media making comments like " ...they're wrestling fans so you know they're not too smart to begin with ".


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

idiots!! We always have some out there!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Never would have made it to the Police Station if they tried that with Felicia (she's a 10th level Black Belt in Tasering).

Yup, I'd be waiting to "talk" to these "wrestling fans" when they got out of jail, I'm thinking.

How dumb do you have to be to try "choke slamming" a 2 years old little girl???????


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

dumb enough to yell "Love you maw maw, I'm famous!" to the camera!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

^ LOL mom must have been embarrressed LOL


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

lets just be glad they arent UFC fans, besides I think they will get it bad in prison while waiting for trial


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> .................. besides I think they will get it bad in prison while waiting for trial


Well we can hope so !! time and time again. Man what a couple of loosers.Sheesh !! Like to hear the out come of that case!!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Adults ?..... Maybe chronologically. Certainly not mentally .


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I can only hope that if I caught people doing that to a young child i'll have the strength to call the police and await their arrival before I act out my anger (yes I have training in 3 martial arts). The assault charge wouldn't be worth it.

I am the father of a 2 yr old girl, and couldn't imagine trying wrestling moves on her. She is still to fragile.

Steve


----------

